# Brewers Yeast



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Brewers yeast seems to be hard to come by around here. Is organic brewers yeast ok for ff media? Or Brewers yeast flakes?
Candy


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Organic would be the same as regular. The only thing with organic is that it is claimed that whatever it is is grown/made without use us chemical pesticides and fertilizers. It also costs more.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

There is one grocery store close to my job that I called and at first the guy said he had the organic. He went to check to be sure and came back to the phone and said it was brewers yeast flakes. I assume flakes is still fine?
Candy


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If you have a GNC anywhere close by, they usually have brewers yeast and is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome..thank you McBobs. There is a GNC store close by. I will go see if they have some.
Candy


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Anything i can do to help!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I would suggest http://www.bulkfoods.com or something similar. You can buy almost all your FF mix supplies here, for a song compared to going to the store.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Or you could support the sponsors and order the ingredients from a sponsor (and save a few bucks while you are at it too).


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Candy,
i woudl just order it from Josh, you would get a really large ammount for a low price, not like you would find at the store.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have always gotten my supplies from Josh's company but a friend gave me a culture of Hydie (sp?) to try. I don't have any media on hand for those type (I understand their media is different from the Mel. flies - I saw that on Josh's website) so I was going to try and make some for this current culture that I was given. 

Why is the media different anyway?

Candy


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Why is the media different anyway?


Hydei need more protein to culture successfully compared to melanogaster.


----------

